# evasione



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

Ho bisogno di evadere.

Come molti, sono giunto a ritenere impellente il bisogno di evasione: sento proprio il bisogno di staccare, anche solo per un'oretta o due, e dedicarmi a qualche cosa di piacevole, ludico o no, che mi stacchi la mente dalla quotidianità e possibilmente mi faccia sfogare le mie tensioni e recuperare un pò di serenità.

Pensavo di attrezzarmi con tutto il necessario e dedicarmi alla pesca sportiva, o comprarmi una mountain bike e partire le domeniche per rilassanti e sfiancanti pedalate.

ma subito dopo averlo pensato mi assale la pigrizia.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





consigli?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

uno alla volta, eh.....mi raccomando!

non rispondete tutti insieme.....


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> uno alla volta, eh.....mi raccomando!
> 
> non rispondete tutti insieme.....












Io me ne andrei in un centro benessere.
Massaggi, coccole e bei paesaggi


----------



## Old cornofrancese (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di evadere.
> 
> Come molti, sono giunto a ritenere impellente il bisogno di evasione: sento proprio il bisogno di staccare, anche solo per un'oretta o due, e dedicarmi a qualche cosa di piacevole, ludico o no, che mi stacchi la mente dalla quotidianità e possibilmente mi faccia sfogare le mie tensioni e recuperare un pò di serenità.
> 
> ...


puttan tour?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





scherzi a parte, quoto medusa... la pigrizia cmq ce l'hai finchè nn cominci, poi passa da sola.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> puttan tour?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no! io intendo quei centri dove non muovi un ditino 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ti fanno tutto e tu stai lì come un'orca spiaggiata servita e riverita


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> puttan tour?
















  ha detto che è pigro...


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha detto che è pigro...


 guarda che anche con il puttan tour puoi stare fermo e prenderti tutto passivamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




basta che paghi


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> guarda che anche con il puttan tour puoi stare fermo e prenderti tutto passivamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che' non le senti le nacchere??


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

so che non è un bel momento, ma visto che in generale c'è meno lavoro non riesci a prenderti una settimana o un week end lungo e te ne vai al mare, o da qualsiasi parte?
vivere a milano ha di positivo che in pochissimo tempo sei sia al mare che in montagna.
staccare completamente 4 gg aiuta tantissimo.
oppure ti fai dare un bel certificato dal tuo dottore e ti rilassi a casa per qualche gg.
cmq consiglio di prenderti le ferie e levarti dai cabasisi


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> so che non è un bel momento, ma visto che in generale c'è meno lavoro non riesci a prenderti una settimana o un week end lungo e te ne vai al mare, o da qualsiasi parte?
> *vivere a milano ha di positivo che in pochissimo tempo sei sia al mare che in montagna.*
> staccare completamente 4 gg aiuta tantissimo.
> oppure ti fai dare un bel certificato dal tuo dottore e ti rilassi a casa per qualche gg.
> cmq consiglio di prenderti le ferie e levarti dai cabasisi








cosa intendi per pochissimo?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2009)

Lasciati andare alla pigrizia... abbruttisciti sul divano... tutto passera' da se'


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

scrivi un libro...


----------



## ranatan (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di evadere.
> 
> Come molti, sono giunto a ritenere impellente il bisogno di evasione: sento proprio il bisogno di staccare, anche solo per un'oretta o due, e dedicarmi a qualche cosa di piacevole, ludico o no, che mi stacchi la mente dalla quotidianità e possibilmente mi faccia sfogare le mie tensioni e recuperare un pò di serenità.
> 
> ...


Fatti una giornata al mare, oppure se non puoi prendere ferie fai delle passeggiate nei parchi, ti siedi per terra nell'erba e ti mangi un panino prendendo il sole. Con queste belle giornate a stare in ufficio manca il fiato


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2009)

in campagna a leggere un libro sotto un albero; se hai il cane godi di più.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

grazie dei consigli.

Ma io sto cercando qualcosa che sia più un hobby, un'attività da fare rigorosamente da solo ( egoista, si, lo ammetto ) e che mi aiuti a distrarmi.

Qualcosa da poter fare sempre, tutto l'anno, estate e inverno......


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> grazie dei consigli.
> 
> Ma io sto cercando qualcosa che sia più un hobby, un'attività da fare rigorosamente da solo ( egoista, si, lo ammetto ) e che mi aiuti a distrarmi.
> 
> Qualcosa da poter fare sempre, tutto l'anno, estate e inverno......


 thai chi chuan


avessi tempo lo farei molto volentieri.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> thai chi chuan
> 
> 
> avessi tempo lo farei molto volentieri.


 
illuminami....


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> illuminami....


 digita e leggi.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

http://www.benessere.com/fitness_e_sport/arti_marziali/thai_chi_chuan.htm

quella racchia è tirchia forte eh?


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> http://www.benessere.com/fitness_e_sport/arti_marziali/thai_chi_chuan.htm
> 
> quella racchia è tirchia forte eh?


 no, è che fa di tutto per rendersi antipatica...


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> http://www.benessere.com/fitness_e_sport/arti_marziali/thai_chi_chuan.htm
> 
> quella racchia è tirchia forte eh?


 lo faccio per responsabilizzarlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	






qui, genova...a voi la linea


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> grazie dei consigli.
> 
> Ma io sto cercando qualcosa che sia più un hobby, un'attività da fare rigorosamente da solo ( egoista, si, lo ammetto ) e che mi aiuti a distrarmi.
> 
> Qualcosa da poter fare sempre, tutto l'anno, estate e inverno......


l'onanismo  te l'han già consigliato??


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> no, è che fa di tutto per rendersi antipatica...


 una faticaccia


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> una faticaccia


 ma neanche tanto...


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'onanismo te l'han già consigliato??


quoto col sangue e con un pò di saliva


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'onanismo te l'han già consigliato??


 Imparare a suonare uno strumento, insomma...


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma neanche tanto...


 deciditi ...o son doti naturali o sforzi indefessi


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Imparare a suonare uno strumento, insomma...


Guarda che è perfetto: risponde a tutti i requisiti:

_Ma io sto cercando qualcosa che sia più un hobby, un'attività da fare rigorosamente da solo ( egoista, si, lo ammetto ) e che mi aiuti a distrarmi._


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Guarda che è perfetto: risponde a tutti i requisiti:
> 
> _Ma io sto cercando qualcosa che sia più un hobby, un'attività da fare rigorosamente da solo ( egoista, si, lo ammetto ) e che mi aiuti a distrarmi._


 
suono già la chitarra e mi ha rotto i maroni.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> deciditi ...o son doti naturali o sforzi indefessi


 Il talento di base c'è, e tu giustamente lo coltivi!


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

*hobby*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> suono già la chitarra e mi ha rotto i maroni.


coltivare maria?


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> suono già la chitarra e mi ha rotto i maroni.


 Minchia... noi ti si aiuta ma tu ci bocci qualunque proposta! Fai come dice lettrice, buttati sul divano e affogati di birra!


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cosa intendi per pochissimo?


E' quel che mi chiedo io.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

*ecco, brava!*



Brugola ha detto:


> coltivare maria?


 Così lo strumento glielo suonano in cella...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

irri, visto che sei un buongustaio, perchè non fai un corso di sommelier?


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> suono già la chitarra e mi ha rotto i maroni.


 non ti vedo predestinato per il chin chuan


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E' quel che mi chiedo io.


 Brugola ha l'ascensore col teletrasporto... ha il mare praticamente sotto casa...


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Guarda che è perfetto: risponde a tutti i requisiti:
> 
> _Ma io sto cercando qualcosa che sia più un hobby, un'attività da fare rigorosamente da solo ( egoista, si, lo ammetto ) e che mi aiuti a distrarmi._


Eliminato lo sport (sei pigro) , la lettura (impegnativa), le passeggiate (potresti ritrovarti in compagnia)..in effetti ti rimangono solo le pugnette. sE stai attento neanche sporchi.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Così lo strumento glielo suonano in cella...


ma dico una piantina... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















il giardinaggio rilassa da morire e dà delle soddisfazioni incredibili.
irry se vuoi poi a settembre vengo a raccogliere con te


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Eliminato lo sport (sei pigro) , la lettura (impegnativa), le passeggiate (potresti ritrovarti in compagnia)..in effetti ti rimangono solo le pugnette.* sE stai attento neanche sporch*i.


mi hai fatto sputare!!


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> irri, visto che sei un buongustaio, perchè non fai un corso di sommelier?


 Richiede tempo e spostamenti. Ed è pure costosetto. E poi ci trova gente, mica gli fanno il corso individuale.

Ho trovato: ripassati una lingua straniera!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Richiede tempo e spostamenti. Ed è pure costosetto. E poi ci trova gente, mica gli fanno il corso individuale.
> 
> Ho trovato: ripassati una lingua straniera!!!!


sai che divertimento... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




no no continuo a pensare che farsi pugnette sia l'unica


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> irri, visto che sei un buongustaio, perchè non fai un corso di sommelier?


 
già fatto nel 1998


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2009)

irri...leggiti queste pagine...
e avrai innocenti evasioni


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

ho avuto un'idea: mi iscrivo al CAI e tutte le domeniche parto col pullmann dei pensionati per le gite e le iscursioni in montagna.

Età media: 68 anni.   Fico, vero?


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ho avuto un'idea: mi iscrivo al CAI e tutte le domeniche parto col pullmann dei pensionati per le gite e le iscursioni in montagna.
> 
> Età media: 68 anni.   Fico, vero?



ti assicuro che non è quella l'età media!!!!!
buona idea invece, salvo vertigini.... dicono che ci sia "fermento" nelle palestre di arrampicata.... e poi ti iscrivi al Cai. Oppure anche il Traking è buono...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ho avuto un'idea: mi iscrivo al CAI e tutte le domeniche parto col pullmann dei pensionati per le gite e le iscursioni in montagna.
> 
> Età media: 68 anni. Fico, vero?


wow. mi porti?


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2009)

laboratorio di teatro?
sei concentrato su altro e ti diverti.

Oppure un corso... ceramica? decoupage...


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> laboratorio di teatro?
> sei concentrato su altro e ti diverti.
> 
> Oppure un corso... ceramica? decoupage...


uncinetto..


----------



## lale75 (15 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> laboratorio di teatro?
> sei concentrato su altro e ti diverti.
> 
> Oppure un corso... ceramica? decoupage...


 

Taglio e cucito? Poi ti metti a fare le copertine patchwork


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> laboratorio di teatro?
> sei concentrato su altro e ti diverti.
> 
> Oppure un corso... *ceramica? decoupage..*.












e perché non un corso di taglio e cucito?


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

io se fossi in te farei un bel corso di cucina.
un sacco di gente diversa da conoscere


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> wow. mi porti?


 
ovviamente, si.....


----------



## lale75 (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e perché non un corso di taglio e cucito?


 
L'ho già detto io copiona!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> L'ho già detto io copiona!


non l'avevi ancora scritto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . sei tu che mi controlli il piccì


----------



## lale75 (15 Aprile 2009)

E perchè non del volontariato? ti prende un sacco di tempo, non sei solo ma fai qualcosa che ti impegna la mente e dà soddisfazione


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io se fossi in te farei un bel corso di cucina.
> un sacco di gente diversa da conoscere


mmmmmmh, troppo impegnativo.

E poi sono già abbastanza bravo a fare da mangiare, non vorrei detronizzare Asu dal titolo di miglior risottara della Lombardia.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> L'ho già detto io copiona!


quella racchia arriva sempre 3 ore dopo.
oh ...io piuttosto che un corso di taglio e cucito mi faccio 9 buchini nell'orecchio


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

sesso di gruppo, fa fine e non impegna...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quella racchia arriva sempre 3 ore dopo.
> oh ...io piuttosto che un corso di taglio e cucito mi faccio 9 buchini nell'orecchio


 
pirlina l'abbiamo scritto contemporaneamente.
sei gelosa perché non hai avuto la nostra idea.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E perchè non del volontariato? ti prende un sacco di tempo, non sei solo ma fai qualcosa che ti impegna la mente e dà soddisfazione


 
a questo seriamente ci ho pensato.
Ma preferirei trovare qualcosa che mi diverta e mi faccia sentire egoista: ho come la sensazione di dovermi riprendere qualcosa che ho dato, voglio trovarmi un dopo lavoro egoistico e soddisfacente.

Qualcosa che mi stampi il sorriso in faccia, non sò se sono stato spiegato.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sesso di gruppo, fa fine e non impegna...


al limite può guardare.
presentagli il tuo amico dai


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> .
> 
> *Qualcosa che mi stampi il sorriso in faccia, non sò se sono stato spiegato..*...


un corso di zaganelle?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *al limite può guardare*.
> presentagli il tuo amico dai


ammazza che legnata mi hai dato..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





va bene tutto, ma essere buono solo per guardare è un pò troppo......


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un corso di zaganelle?


dipende: chi è l'insegnante?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> a questo seriamente ci ho pensato.
> Ma preferirei trovare qualcosa che mi diverta e mi faccia sentire egoista: ho come la sensazione di dovermi riprendere qualcosa che ho dato, voglio trovarmi un dopo lavoro egoistico e soddisfacente.
> 
> Qualcosa che mi stampi il sorriso in faccia, non sò se sono stato spiegato.....


 
certo che darti un consiglio non è facile, non conoscendo i tuoi gusti.
pensa a qualcosa che ti piace fare, che ti dà gioia e soddisfazione.. e falla o fai qualcosa di simile. se ti piace nuotare, iscriviti in piscina; se ti piace cucinare, il consiglio ti è già stato dato; se ti piace guardare il sesso di gruppo, esci con reale... e così via


----------



## lale75 (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non l'avevi ancora scritto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stai attenta che te lo scollego col pensiero!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ammazza che legnata mi hai dato.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 














   ma no pirlino, non volevo darti una mazzata, giuro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





mi riferivo all'altro thread.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> al limite può guardare.
> presentagli il tuo amico dai


 non è un mio amico...purtroppo....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo che darti un consiglio non è facile, non conoscendo i tuoi gusti.
> pensa a qualcosa che ti piace fare, che ti dà gioia e soddisfazione.. e falla o fai qualcosa di simile. se ti piace nuotare, iscriviti in piscina; se ti piace cucinare, il consiglio ti è già stato dato; *se ti piace guardare il sesso di gruppo, esci con reale*... e così via


no, grazie.

Ne ho già abbastanza di mio fratello.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Stai attenta che te lo scollego col pensiero!


 












 che grullina.

tanto ora lo scollego io, me ne vado a casa.
che fate, salutate o no, banda di cafoni?


----------



## lale75 (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> dipende: chi è l'insegnante?


 





  ...e ho detto tutto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, grazie.
> 
> Ne ho già abbastanza di mio fratello.


reale è tuo fratello? 
ma dai...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma no pirlino, non volevo darti una mazzata, giuro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pirlino?

di male in peggio.

Se và avanti così mi sà che tra un pò non ti amo più.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un corso di zaganelle?
















zaganelle punto croce....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> zaganelle punto croce....


----------



## lale75 (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che grullina.
> 
> tanto ora lo scollego io, me ne vado a casa.
> che fate, salutate o no, banda di cafoni?


 
Ciao Angelo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  buona serata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> pirlino?
> 
> *di male in peggio.*
> 
> Se và avanti così mi sà che tra un pò non ti amo più.


oi oi oi e mò come ne vengo fuori?


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> reale è tuo fratello?
> ma dai...


 ma tu l'hai capita quella del fratello?


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oi oi oi e mò come ne vengo fuori?




















zitto ale...stai zitto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ciao Angelo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao lale, sei la sola che mi dà soddisfazioni.
buona serata anche a te.

ciao a tutti bottegai


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma tu l'hai capita quella del fratello?


si, si riferiva al bigolo.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ciao lale, sei la sola che mi dà soddisfazioni.
> buona serata anche a te.
> 
> ciao a tutti bottegai


 io ho salutato, a te e il cane...irriconoscente....


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si, si riferiva al bigolo.


 Ah!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si, si riferiva al bigolo.


no, mi riferivo a mio fratello in carne ed ossa, quello che mi ha trascinato due volte nelle sue scorribande notturne.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oi oi oi e mò come ne vengo fuori?


ecco, lo sapevo!

sedotto ed abbandonato, povero me.....


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, mi riferivo a mio fratello in carne ed ossa, quello che mi ha trascinato due volte nelle sue scorribande notturne.


 ma continua a dirlo con quest'aria mesta.....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma continua a dirlo con quest'aria mesta.....


hai ragione.....più di due!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però sono stato un buon insegnante da ragazzo, considerato che mio fratello ha tre anni meno di me e gli ho insegnato tutto io.......

però lui esagera.....


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Taglio e cucito? Poi ti metti a fare le copertine patchwork



da evitare: palestre, piscine, corsi di tango, informatica, inglese... circoli di studio di ogni tipo...


buoni: cucina, arrampicate, gite naturalistiche, lettura di libri ad alta voce, teatro...


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, mi riferivo a mio fratello in carne ed ossa, quello che mi ha trascinato due volte nelle sue scorribande notturne.



ma non era stato solo una volta?


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

ciao Angelo!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ma non era stato solo una volta?


 
no.
Ma non ne ho parlato in pubblico ( e non intendo farlo ) perchè poi c'è qualcuno che mi dipinge per pallista.


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no.
> Ma non ne ho parlato in pubblico ( e non intendo farlo ) perchè poi c'è qualcuno che mi dipinge per pallista.


ah.... mi sà che l'ultima è stata da paura. Chiudo qui eh?!


dicevo......


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ah.... mi sà che l'ultima è stata da paura. Chiudo qui eh?!
> 
> 
> dicevo......


grazie...


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

ah si.... convegni? mostre? politica?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> uncinetto..


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> zaganelle punto croce....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ah si.... convegni? mostre? politica?


pensavo anche a questo: fondare un partito per la diffusione delle energie alternative su larga scala, ma ho paura che la lobby del petrolio mi ammazzerebbe senza grossi scrupoli.

No, devo trovare qualcosa di divertente, poco impegnativo, che mi rilassi, che mi faccia staccare dalla quotidianità.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>





Miciolidia ha detto:


>


ma guarda questa come se la ride alla facciazza mia....


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> pensavo anche a questo: fondare un partito per la diffusione delle energie alternative su larga scala, ma ho paura che la lobby del petrolio mi ammazzerebbe senza grossi scrupoli.
> 
> No, devo trovare qualcosa di divertente, poco impegnativo, che mi rilassi, che mi faccia staccare dalla quotidianità.


Tango.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tango.


caxxo, bello!!

questo mi piacerebbe ma c'è un però: la pratica esige una ballerina, poi contatto fisico, abbracci, intimità, poi le si innamora, io mi innamoro, relazione extraconiugale, pianti, lacrime, sensi di colpa, minacce di suicidio........


----------



## lale75 (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> caxxo, bello!!
> 
> questo mi piacerebbe ma c'è un però: la pratica esige una ballerina, poi contatto fisico, abbracci, intimità, poi le si innamora, io mi innamoro, relazione extraconiugale, pianti, lacrime, sensi di colpa, minacce di suicidio........


 
Ok, allora corsi di tango per gay...


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> caxxo, bello!!
> 
> questo mi piacerebbe ma c'è un però: la pratica esige una ballerina, poi contatto fisico, abbracci, intimità, poi le si innamora, io mi innamoro, relazione extraconiugale, pianti, lacrime, sensi di colpa, minacce di suicidio........















lale75 ha detto:


> Ok, allora corsi di tango per gay...


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> pensavo anche a questo: fondare un partito per la diffusione delle energie alternative su larga scala, ma ho paura che la lobby del petrolio mi ammazzerebbe senza grossi scrupoli.
> 
> No, devo trovare qualcosa di divertente, poco impegnativo, che mi rilassi, che mi faccia staccare dalla quotidianità.


le Mini Eoliche!!!!!!
finanziate dalla comunità europea, alcune di ottimo design, per famiglie con giardino..... fantastiche!


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> wow. mi porti?


In spalla?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma guarda questa come se la ride alla facciazza mia....


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> caxxo, bello!!
> 
> questo mi piacerebbe ma c'è un però: la pratica esige una ballerina, poi contatto fisico, abbracci, intimità, poi le si innamora, io mi innamoro, relazione extraconiugale, pianti, lacrime, sensi di colpa, minacce di suicidio........


 
Naaa...i maschi son pochi, assai meno delle tanghère, quindi vi è un notevole turn-over.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




si riesce a svicolare bene insomma...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> caxxo, bello!!
> 
> questo mi piacerebbe ma c'è un però: la pratica esige una ballerina, poi contatto fisico, abbracci, intimità, poi le si innamora, io mi innamoro, relazione extraconiugale, pianti, lacrime, sensi di colpa, minacce di suicidio........




se ti piace...tango e basta.

e sia quello che sia.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUAPf_ccobc&feature=related


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ok, allora corsi di tango per gay...


nulla contro i gay, ma mi ci vedi a ballare il tango con un altro uomo?

giacchè io non sono capace di ballare ( bugia bugia bugia ), figuriamoci con un uomo!!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se ti piace...tango e basta.
> 
> e sia quello che sia.


allora ballo moderno, rock 'n roll acrobatico ( si con la mia panza mi ci vedo ).
Il tango è troppo intimo, troppo carico di sensualità......prima o poi ci scappa l'extra!!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

*irre*

una è la Vita.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> allora ballo moderno, rock 'n roll acrobatico ( si con la mia panza mi ci vedo ).
> Il tango è troppo intimo, troppo carico di sensualità......prima o poi ci scappa l'extra!!


chetttefrega!


----------



## lale75 (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> nulla contro i gay, *ma mi ci vedi a ballare il tango con un altro uomo?*
> 
> giacchè io non sono capace di ballare ( bugia bugia bugia ), figuriamoci con un uomo!!!!


 
Non saprei, non t'ho mai visto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Io insisto sul volontariato, non è egoista ma ti piglia la testa come poche altre cose al mondo...anche troppo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> una è la Vita.





Miciolidia ha detto:


> chetttefrega!


dai micia, lo sai che non è così semplice.

Se cercassi quella allora lo avrei già fatto, le occasioni non sono mancate.

io voglio un hobby ludico, non impegnativo e divertente!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

che te fre ga​


----------



## lale75 (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> allora ballo moderno, rock 'n roll acrobatico ( si con la mia panza mi ci vedo ).
> *Il tango è troppo intimo, troppo carico di sensualità......prima o poi ci scappa l'extra!!*


 
Vallo a fare al circolo degli anziani così non corri rischi...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> dai micia, lo sai che non è così semplice.
> 
> Se cercassi quella allora lo avrei già fatto, le occasioni non sono mancate.
> 
> io voglio un hobby ludico, non impegnativo e divertente!


appunto!

smettila con queste seghe mentali e vivi !


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Vallo a fare al circolo degli anziani così non corri rischi...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> appunto!
> 
> smettila con queste seghe mentali e vivi !


ma non sono seghe mentali!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





voglio un interesse divertente che non abbia nulla a che vedere col sesso e le sue innumerevoli declinazioni, amore incluso.

un gioco, un gioco per adulti! ( ALT! fermi lì, battute no grazie!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma non sono seghe mentali!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tornei di risiKo


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2009)

bowling?
non scherzo! 
ci fanno tornei e simili!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tornei di risiKo





Grande82 ha detto:


> bowling?
> non scherzo!
> ci fanno tornei e simili!!


a questi non avevo pensato.

interessante...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ci sono tante donne al bowling?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

ma se piace il tango, se ti piace la musica, macchecchio..dai...

e se c'è tutta sta preoccupazione di tradire allora non fai piu' un cassolo .
chiuditi in una 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e buonanottearsecchio.


----------



## lale75 (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma non sono seghe mentali!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma Irry, però, scusa, ma perchè cavolo devi partire dal presupposto che se vai a fare tango ti devi trombare la ballerina? Tu vai per divertirti, per fare qualcosa che ti piace e poi, dovesse accadere che la ballerina è una gran gnoccola, declinerai gentilmente l'offerta come hai sempre fatto....altrimenti l'alternativa è la pesca con la mosca in un'isola deserta...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma se piace il tango, se ti piace la musica, macchecchio..dai...
> 
> e se c'è tutta sta preoccupazione di tradire allora non fai piu' un cassolo .
> chiuditi in una
> ...


uffa!
diciamo che sono sul filo del rasoio, non vorrei trovarmi in situazioni che mi possano nuovamente indurre in tentazione, mi spiego?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

> irresponsabile ha detto:
> 
> 
> > a questi non avevo pensato.
> ...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> ma Irry, però, scusa, ma perchè cavolo devi partire dal presupposto che se vai a fare tango ti devi trombare la ballerina? Tu vai per divertirti, per fare qualcosa che ti piace e poi, dovesse accadere che la ballerina è una gran gnoccola, declinerai gentilmente l'offerta come hai sempre fatto....altrimenti l'alternativa è la pesca con la mosca in un'isola deserta...


 
vale la risposta di prima: una donna che mi stà a meno di 50 cm.....beh.....è dura declinare.

preferisco evitare fin da subito, anche declinare è una fatica e non da poco!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> uffa!
> diciamo che sono sul filo del rasoio, non vorrei trovarmi in situazioni che mi possano nuovamente indurre in tentazione, mi spiego?


CHE PALLE.


irri..se sei quadrato nella relazione con tua moglie..rotondo non lo potrai mai piu' ritornare..è una illusione.


----------



## lale75 (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> uffa!
> diciamo che sono sul filo del rasoio, non vorrei trovarmi in situazioni che mi possano nuovamente indurre in tentazione, mi spiego?


 
Allora fai una bella cosa, coltiva la maria come suggeriva qualcuno, ti fai arrestare e sbattere in galera così sei sicuro che non avrai tentazioni per qualche annetto....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> > irri..lo sai una cosa...per quanto cercherai di essere superfedele..ti prenderai una tranvata che la metà potrà bastare
> > e ti sta bene!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> ma Irry, però, scusa, ma perchè cavolo devi partire dal presupposto che se vai a fare tango ti devi trombare la ballerina? Tu vai per divertirti, per fare qualcosa che ti piace e poi, dovesse accadere che la ballerina è una gran gnoccola, declinerai gentilmente l'offerta come hai sempre fatto....altrimenti l'alternativa è la pesca con la mosca in un'isola deserta...


ohhhh..e urlalo perchè non sente.


----------



## lale75 (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> vale la risposta di prima: una donna che mi stà a meno di 50 cm.....beh.....è dura declinare.
> 
> preferisco evitare fin da subito, anche declinare è una fatica e non da poco!


 
Immagino cosa deve farti un autobus affollato la mattina


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > perchè dici così?
> ...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Immagino cosa deve farti un autobus affollato la mattina


tu ridi!

per me la metropolitana è un incubo..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














dai, non scherziamo!
non vorrei trovarmi in condizioni che possono essere potenzialmente pericolose, poi se deve essere, sia!


----------



## lale75 (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > perchè dici così?
> ...


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

hai presente quei giochi di ruolo con le armi che sparaNO COLORantI? NON CREDO CI SIANO MOLTE DONNE E NON SI STA A  stretto contatto...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Allora fai una bella cosa, coltiva la maria come suggeriva qualcuno, ti fai arrestare e sbattere in galera così sei sicuro che non avrai tentazioni per qualche annetto....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> irresponsabile ha detto:
> 
> 
> > irri..hodetto una cazzata. se sai di non volere NON LO FAI!
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> irresponsabile ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perchè secondo me la fedeltà deve partire dalla tua testa, dal fatto che stai bene con tua moglie e non ti servealtro, non dalla speranza che una non ti urti alla coda del supermercato per non farti bollire il sangue! Non potrai difenderti in eterno dalle donne, dalla loro presenza!


----------



## lale75 (15 Aprile 2009)

A meno che tu non ti affezioni troppo al tuo compagno di cella, ovviamente...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > hai centrato il problema.
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> A meno che tu non ti affezioni troppo al tuo compagno di cella, ovviamente...


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Perchè secondo me la fedeltà deve partire dalla tua testa, dal fatto che stai bene con tua moglie e non ti servealtro, non dalla speranza che una non ti urti alla coda del supermercato per non farti bollire il sangue! Non potrai difenderti in eterno dalle donne, dalla loro presenza!


ma lui non sta bene con sua moglie....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e io sono d'accordo... ok le tentazioni, ma mettercisi... è da cretini!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

gesu...noi scherziamo ma irri non sta mica bene....non si puo' ragionare cosi..ma cosa gli avete fatto?


----------



## lale75 (15 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > hai centrato il problema.
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> lale75 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma lui non sta bene con sua moglie....
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e che fai allora..non vivi?


 no, ma una cosa è incontrare donne al super e un'altra è un uomo in astinenza sessuale da ANNI che si trova a STRETTO contatto con una donna, magari anche bella, in un contesto di sensualità...


----------



## lale75 (15 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma lui non sta bene con sua moglie....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma se lui non sta bene con sua moglie OGNI donna che incontrerà sarà una tentazione e non sarà più in grado di distinguere quelle con cui vale la pena di lasciarsi andare e quelle che, invece, non fanno per lui....


----------



## Old Airforever (15 Aprile 2009)

*Un consiglio*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di evadere.
> 
> Come molti, sono giunto a ritenere impellente il bisogno di evasione: sento proprio il bisogno di staccare, anche solo per un'oretta o due, e dedicarmi a qualche cosa di piacevole, ludico o no, che mi stacchi la mente dalla quotidianità e possibilmente mi faccia sfogare le mie tensioni e recuperare un pò di serenità.
> 
> ...


Le cose che hai accennato servono molto a svagarsi e sono psico-fisicamente salutari.
Però, dal momento che t'assale la pigrizia è forse anche dovuto al fatto che stai 'pilotando' il tuo 'io'. Non attrezzarti con aggeggi da pesca se non hai la passione della pesca stessa. Non comprarti la mountain se non hai l'interesse della bicicletta.
Ho una parente stretta che non sapeva cosa fare per evadere: ha acquistato la chitarra e dopo due giorni non l'ha più suonata. Si è data alla pittura e dopo due giorni non ha più dipinto. S'è data al giardinaggio e dopo due giorni ha 'piantato' li tutto.
Avrai sicuramente uno o più interessi: dedicati a quello/i, così la pigrizia sarà limitata o forse forse nulla.
Un abbraccio
Air


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma se lui non sta bene con sua moglie OGNI donna che incontrerà sarà una tentazione e non sarà più in grado di distinguere quelle con cui vale la pena di lasciarsi andare e quelle che, invece, non fanno per lui....


 però scusa, ma se lui spera di risolvere con sua moglie e ipotizza che serva un periodo anche lungo per riuscirci.... magari ora le sta dando del tempo per metabolizzare delle cose... intanto il desiderio sessuale è forte ed è umano... che fa? si mette nei casini volontariamente? mica deve evitare le donne!! Deve eprò evitare di mettercisi con tutte le scarpe, nella minestra bollente!! 
E poi se dovrà accadere... accadrà! 
Però ci sono tentazioni e tentazioni e da donna lo sai meglio di me!!!
Che poi sia IMPORTANTE per lui risolvere con la moglie... è indiscusso... e da mesi lui continua a ignorare il problema... per ora si è ancorato a casa e ha incollato le sue cose con l'attak.. ora bisogna vedere lei quanto ci impiegherà a scollarle e buttarle fuori... visto che un percorso non lo stanno ancora facendo... .temporeggiano...


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> uncinetto..


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> no, ma una cosa è incontrare donne al super e un'altra è un uomo in astinenza sessuale da ANNI che si trova a STRETTO contatto con una donna, magari anche bella, in un contesto di sensualità...



evvabbè...andrà all'inferno.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

ieri sera sono uscito dall'ufficio, sono arrivato al semaforo e mi sono ricordato che lì vicino c'è un negozio di modellismo.
Allora ho fatto inversione e mi ci sono fiondato davanti. Era ancora aperto, ho dato una rapida occhiata alle vetrine ed ho visto un elicottero radiocomandato. Porcaccia la miseria che bello!!!!!!

Così sono entrato ed ho chiesto.

Per farla breve: elicottero + radiocomando ad un milione di canali + motori + accessori + cassetta da campo + software per allenarsi al volo davanti al PC...........circa 7500,00 eurozzi!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






mi sà che opterò per il divano con la birra gelata e le zaganelle punto croce!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

*buongiorno.*

Il tango.​




















diventera' il tuo incubo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Il tango.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

tango


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tango


mmmmf! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





già sò come andrebbe a finire ( vedi Bettarini....)


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

irre, te la fai in mogano o in betulla?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> irre, te la fai in mogano o in betulla?


la preferirei in noce nazionale 

	
	
		
		
	


	





foderata di raso lilla a pois bianchi. E con il frigobar, fosse mai che mi vien sete....


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

*irri*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> la preferirei in noce nazionale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, in Paradiso non avrai nemmeno piu' sete...è la pace di tutti i sensi...


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No, in Paradiso non avrai nemmeno piu' sete...*è la pace di tutti i sensi*...


 Che postaccio...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che postaccio...



Non avere il desiderio di una birra gelata al sole del Poetto... che merda di fine!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

Peccatori...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non avere il desiderio di una birra gelata al sole del Poetto... che merda di fine!


chettefrga la categoria del "desiderio " è bruciata là dentro 

	
	
		
		
	


	









manco te la ricorderai piu'

vivrai nella beatitudo eterna


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che postaccio...



a te ti schiaffano vicino a Pietro.

in prima fila.

raccomandato.


----------



## Old matilde (16 Aprile 2009)

'giorno....


tiro con l'arco?

serve gran concentrazione, impegna almeno 2 ore quando tiri, pancetta ammessa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io lo pratico, 
l'arco scuola 100 eoli
frecce da 5 a 35 eoli
iscrizioni.... dipende

QUASI SOLO UOMINI
DONNE POCHE E MASCOLINE (a parte me che sò bona)


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> 'giorno....
> 
> 
> tiro con l'arco?
> ...


SSSSSSSSSplendido!


----------



## Old matilde (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> SSSSSSSSSplendido!


SSSSSSSSi......... lo giuro!!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chettefrga la categoria del "desiderio " è bruciata là dentro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tezora grazie... ma mi son comprata un posto all'inferno, girone dei Hermes


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a te ti schiaffano vicino a Pietro.
> 
> in prima fila.
> 
> raccomandato.


Mi vuoi proprio male... era notoriamente uno poco sveglio. Avevo detto al Principale che non lo avrebbe mai tradito, e dopo qualche ora lo aveva fatto già tre volte. Che tipo noioso...


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non avere il desiderio di una birra gelata al sole del Poetto... che merda di fine!


 ... o non eccitarsi per la tettona vicina di asciugamano...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tezora grazie... ma mi son comprata un posto all'inferno, girone dei Hermes




ahahaha

tu lo hai pagato...

ammmè lo hanno dato aggrattise 

	
	
		
		
	


	





pero'   ci hanno messe  vicine vicine


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi vuoi proprio male... era notoriamente uno poco sveglio. Avevo detto al Principale che non lo avrebbe mai tradito, e dopo qualche ora lo aveva fatto già tre volte. Che tipo noioso...



se vuoi ne parlo con i miei amici a ti faccio venire vicino di banco tra me e lettrice.

quanto mi dai?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ahahaha
> 
> tu lo hai pagato...
> 
> ...


Me lo sono assicurato da tempo... voglio una bella villa con vista e almeno quattro schiavi...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Me lo sono assicurato da tempo... voglio una bella villa con vista e almeno quattro schiavi...


sti stron...a me la villa non l'hanno data


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se vuoi ne parlo con i miei amici a *ti faccio venire vicino di banco tra me e lettrice.*
> 
> quanto mi dai?


 Quanto mi date voi, semmai...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quanto mi date voi, semmai...



ma sentilo....


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma sentilo....


 Mica lo trovate facilmente uno come me... per l'eternità, poi...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> 'giorno....
> 
> 
> tiro con l'arco?
> ...


questo potrebbe essere molto interessante.

Ancor più interessante il poligono con armi da fuoco, ma temo che la burocrazia per ottenere la licenza ed il possesso di armi per uso sportivo ( ed i relativi costi ) siano un ostacolo per la mia proverbiale pigrizia e neonata tirchieria.

Eh si, mi stò scoprendo anche tirchio: non lo sono mai stato ma in questo ultimo periodo faccio fatica a prendere in mano la carta di credito.


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> questo potrebbe essere molto interessante.
> 
> Ancor più interessante il poligono con armi da fuoco, ma temo che la burocrazia per ottenere la licenza ed il possesso di armi per uso sportivo ( ed i relativi costi ) siano un ostacolo per la mia proverbiale pigrizia e neonata tirchieria.
> 
> *Eh si, mi stò scoprendo anche tirchio: non lo sono mai stato ma in questo ultimo periodo faccio fatica a prendere in mano la carta di credito*.


pure io sto diventando più cortina di braccino.
ma non tanto per gli altri, incredibilmente per me


----------



## Old matilde (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> questo potrebbe essere molto interessante.
> 
> Ancor più interessante il poligono con armi da fuoco, ma temo che la burocrazia per ottenere la licenza ed il possesso di armi per uso sportivo ( ed i relativi costi ) siano un ostacolo per la mia proverbiale pigrizia e neonata tirchieria.
> 
> Eh si, mi stò scoprendo anche tirchio: non lo sono mai stato ma in questo ultimo periodo faccio fatica a prendere in mano la carta di credito.


le armi da fuoco sono più complicate:
porto d'armi, armadio blindato in casa, costi alti... si
l'arco è libertà: anche se ci sono archi che sono come armi.

esistono due discipline: una più tecnica e di precisione, l'altra più istintiva

... le donne hanno un paraseno (anche gli uomini a volte) qundi le procacità sono schiacciate... non c'è contatto fisico vista la disciplina...  contro ogni tentazione!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Il tango.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miciolidia ha detto:


> tango


presto, che qualcuno la abbatta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che postaccio...


"il paradiso lo preferisco per il clima, l'inferno per la compagnia."




(e ora non chiedetemi chi lo ha detto perché non lo ricordo)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> 'giorno....
> 
> 
> tiro con l'arco?
> ...


 
bell'idea, questo mi ispira.
non avessi una mira di merda ci proverei anche io


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> questo potrebbe essere molto interessante.
> 
> Ancor più interessante il poligono con armi da fuoco, ma temo che la burocrazia per ottenere la licenza ed il possesso di armi per uso sportivo ( ed i relativi costi ) siano un ostacolo per la mia proverbiale pigrizia e neonata tirchieria.
> 
> *Eh si, mi stò scoprendo anche tirchio: non lo sono mai stato ma in questo ultimo periodo faccio fatica a prendere in mano la carta di credito*.


questo si era notato quando mi hai proposto di andare a mangiar la pizza e fare la mezza


----------



## Old matilde (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bell'idea, questo mi ispira.
> non avessi una mira di merda ci proverei anche io


la mira non serve! 
è l'equilibrio del corpo e della mente che ti fanno centrare il bersaglio, è per questo che è bello, pensa che sai se farai centro nell'attimo in cui scocchi la freccia.. non quando arriva! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





prova!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo si era notato quando mi hai proposto di andare a mangiar la pizza e fare la mezza









vabbè, pago io 

	
	
		
		
	


	





pizza?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> le armi da fuoco sono più complicate:
> porto d'armi, armadio blindato in casa, costi alti... si
> l'arco è libertà: anche se ci sono archi che sono come armi.
> 
> ...


Per tirare al poligono non serve avere un'arma propria...

Nel tiro con l'arco preferisco la disciplina tecnica anche se può sembrare più "macchinosa" e più legata alla levatura tecnica dello strumento, più che a quella dell'arciere...ma consente grazie alla concentrazione e allo "studio" sia dell'arco che del nostro posizionarsi progressivi miglioramenti che col tiro "istintivo" è meno facile ottenere...

Non scordare oltre al paraseno anche i parapolsi/avambracci....


----------



## Old matilde (16 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per tirare al poligono non serve avere un'arma propria...
> 
> Nel tiro con l'arco preferisco la disciplina tecnica anche se può sembrare più "macchinosa" e più legata alla levatura tecnica dello strumento, più che a quella dell'arciere...ma consente grazie alla concentrazione e allo "studio" sia dell'arco che del nostro posizionarsi progressivi miglioramenti che col tiro "istintivo" è meno facile ottenere...
> 
> Non scordare oltre al paraseno anche i parapolsi/avambracci....


e paradita che toccano la corda e la freccia, e qualcuno il cerotto al naso 

	
	
		
		
	


	





anch'io all'inizio ambivo alla precisione dell'assetto, dai mirini, dai pesi e dalla tecnica, poi un giorno sono andata a tirare con un campione di long bow (tipo archi storici) e mi ha spiegato ed insegnato la filosofia dell'equilibrio del corpo e la mente che lo governa, il tiro istintivo appunto; quando l'arco è "il corpo" il legno e la freccia solo uno strumento... lui non prende nemmeno la mira con la punta della freccia e arco teso... si ferma e si assetta con il corpo, guarda il bersaglio concentrandosi... poi in pochi secondi alza l'arco tende e scocca!
discipline completamente diverse: essendo io istintiva...


----------



## ranatan (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> questo potrebbe essere molto interessante.
> 
> Ancor più interessante il poligono con armi da fuoco, ma temo che la burocrazia per ottenere la licenza ed il possesso di armi per uso sportivo ( ed i relativi costi ) siano un ostacolo per la mia proverbiale pigrizia e neonata tirchieria.
> 
> Eh si, mi stò scoprendo anche tirchio: non lo sono mai stato ma in questo ultimo periodo faccio fatica a prendere in mano la carta di credito.


Tennis! E' un bellissimo sport, quando stai facendo una partita devi stare talmente concentrato che non pensi a niente e poi un pò di sano agonismo fa sempre bene.
Sembra uno sport individuale, perchè non c'è una squadra ma ti assicuro che negli anni ho conosciuto tantissime persone appassionate con le quali sono tuttora amicissima!


----------



## Old matilde (16 Aprile 2009)

ecco il grande long bow vivente:

L’occasione era ghiotta..... Locksley si era candidato a partecipare tra gli arcieri agonisti al corso di perfezionamento tenuto da Paolo Bucci presso la 07NAON e attendeva con ansia tale momento.
[FONT=&quot]Qualcuno può obiettare che Locksley non possa essere definito tecnicamente un arciere agonista.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]E’ noto, infatti,  Locksley non ha mai avuto particolari ambizioni agonistiche e la sua partecipazione alle gare è sempre stata all’insegna del puro divertimento.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Oltretutto, come può pensare di partecipare ad un corso di perfezionamento, chi non ha ancora imparato i fondamentali ?
Ciò nonostante, domenica 19 ottobre, Locksley era là,  tra gli eletti al cospetto di Re Bucci.
Paolo Bucci, alto, magro, quasi un  longbow vivente, da parte sua iniziava a dispensare ai presenti il “_Bucci – pensiero_”.
Gli arcieri a loro volta tendevano le orecchie, bramosi di carpire i segreti della nobile arte.
*“La freccia ha vita propria. Essa nasce nel momento in cui l’arciere la toglie dalla faretra, vive durante il volo e muore sul bersaglio. Questo è il vero significato del detto “una vita, una freccia”* , diceva il nobile maestro.

	
	
		
		
	


	




Locksley aveva una fulminante intuizione. _Ecco perché_! – pensava. 
Nel suo caso, infatti, la freccia, nasceva ma non moriva sul bersaglio. Al massimo si ammalava gravemente durante il tragitto!
I partecipanti al corso iniziavano a tirare sotto l’attento sguardo di Bucci che li osservava in silenzio, con un sorriso malizioso sulle labbra.
Locksley tirava per  ultimo. La sagoma dell’orso in cima alla collina sembrava dirgli: _lo so, sono grande, grosso, eppure non mi pigli._
Locksley tirava in successione due frecce ed entrambe inaspettatamente centravano la sagoma. 
Il pensiero degli altri arcieri era quasi palpabile: _non è possibile! Non è da lui! E’ stato invaso da qualche presenza demoniaca! Satana, esci di lì!  Abbandona questo corpo!_
Locksley, quasi imbarazzato per l’inaspettata performance, si girava verso i compagni implorando con lo sguardo il loro perdono.
Il corso continuava.
Bucci, quasi danzando attorno ai partecipanti al corso, cercava di trasmettere loro le sue sensazioni, il suo credo nel tiro istintivo ma  soprattutto il suo entusiasmo per il tiro con l’arco.
La giornata proseguiva e i partecipanti al corso si rendevano conto di quanto grande fosse Re Bucci non soltanto come arciere e come campione ma anche come persona.
Locksley, come i suoi compagni, ascoltava ammirato ed attento.
*Bucci non mirava, non usava tecniche particolari, falso scopo, gap shooting o altro. *
*“E’ una danza” diceva, infine, “non si può spiegare”. *
“_Peccato che io non ne conosca i passi_ “ pensava malinconicamente Locksley ma il corso ormai volgeva al termine.
Non restava altro che rendere omaggio a Bucci per la cortesia e la disponibilità dimostrata.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Chapeau  Re Bucci! [/FONT]


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Tennis! E' un bellissimo sport, quando stai facendo una partita devi stare talmente concentrato che non pensi a niente e poi un pò di sano agonismo fa sempre bene.
> Sembra uno sport individuale, perchè non c'è una squadra ma ti assicuro che negli anni ho conosciuto tantissime persone appassionate con le quali sono tuttora amicissima!


no, tennis non mi piace.

Allora piuttosto torno in palestra ma poi và a finire che mi gonfio troppo.

Sta storia del tiro con l'arco non mi dispiace affatto: stò cercando un posticino vicino a casa dove poter andare.
Mi piace il concetto di concentrazione e di equilibrio del corpo, deve essere decisamente bello


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, tennis non mi piace.
> 
> Allora piuttosto torno in palestra ma poi và a finire che mi gonfio troppo.
> 
> ...


Io alterno doccce fredde, lavoro, palestra impegni vari e uscite con figlia ed amichette.


----------



## ranatan (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, tennis non mi piace.
> 
> Allora piuttosto torno in palestra ma poi và a finire che mi gonfio troppo.
> 
> ...


Peccato non ti piaccia! Serve un sacco anche a rassodare i glutei e a far andare giù la pancetta 
La palestra è pallosa.


----------



## Old matilde (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, tennis non mi piace.
> 
> Allora piuttosto torno in palestra ma poi và a finire che mi gonfio troppo.
> 
> ...








se vuoi una mano... cerca una compagnia di arcieri che abbia entrambe le discipline.. poi vedrai..


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> se vuoi una mano... cerca una compagnia di arcieri che abbia entrambe le discipline.. poi vedrai..


sguinzaglierò il fido google.....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io alterno doccce fredde, lavoro, palestra impegni vari e uscite con figlia ed amichette.


docce fredde? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io cerco un hobby, mica voglio farmi del male!!!

e poi sono cagionevole di salute.....


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ieri sera sono uscito dall'ufficio, sono arrivato al semaforo e mi sono ricordato che lì vicino c'è un negozio di modellismo.
> Allora ho fatto inversione e mi ci sono fiondato davanti. Era ancora aperto, ho dato una rapida occhiata alle vetrine ed ho visto un elicottero radiocomandato. Porcaccia la miseria che bello!!!!!!
> 
> Così sono entrato ed ho chiesto.
> ...


con 7500 euro l'elicottero mi deve anche trasportare una volta finito... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mio padre faceva delle navi in legno, antiche e moderne e non solo, anche carrozze....ci sono le scatole apposite nei negozi di modellismo...ci vuole talento e pazienza però, e non ha costi proibitivi...


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> con 7500 euro l'elicottero mi deve anche trasportare una volta finito...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


madonnina io sono negatissima per il modellismo.
manco i puzzle riesco a fare.
pazienza zero,
però ho delle belle tette


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> madonnina io sono negatissima per il modellismo.
> manco i puzzle riesco a fare.
> pazienza zero,
> però ho delle belle tette


anche io sono negato, ma a guardarle sono proprio belle....
i puzzle mi piacciono e a suo tempo con mia figla e l'ex abbiamo fatto "I gigli" di Van Gogh e i puttini della Cappella Sistina di Michelangelo...
per le tette...manda foto in pm oppure sei solo una millantatrice...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> anche io sono negato, ma a guardarle sono proprio belle....
> i puzzle mi piacciono e a suo tempo con mia figla e l'ex abbiamo fatto "I gigli" di Van Gogh e i puttini della Cappella Sistina di Michelangelo...
> *per le tette...manda foto in pm oppure sei solo una millantatrice*...


concordo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi mi stà svaccando il 3D


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> docce fredde?
















   vedo che l'idea t'è piaciuta


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma non sono seghe mentali!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


puzzle erotici, corso di scrittura creativa


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vedo che l'idea t'è piaciuta


 
ma buongiorno! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





cosa posso fare per lei?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> puzzle erotici, corso di scrittura creativa


aggiungiamoci anche un corso di solitario e le cose pallose ci sono tutte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma buongiorno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buongiorno? buon pranzo vorrai dire  

	
	
		
		
	


	




un piatto di pennette al ragù, grazie


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> "il paradiso lo preferisco per il clima, l'inferno per la compagnia."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


andreotti


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> buongiorno? buon pranzo vorrai dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da bere cosa desidera?

consiglio un Marzemino del trentino del 2004, ottimo bouquet e ventaglio di aromi, buona struttura e poco  tannico.
Si addice alla perfezione con un secondo di cacciagione e verdure.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> andreotti
















l'ho detta anche io, ma non è mia.
così direi mark twain... ma non sono sicurissima


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> da bere cosa desidera?
> 
> consiglio un Marzemino del trentino del 2004, ottimo bouquet e ventaglio di aromi, buona struttura e poco tannico.
> Si addice alla perfezione con un secondo di cacciagione e verdure.


ehm a saperlo prima non le facevo sprecare fiato: non bevo vino, men che meno a pranzo.
una coca light, grazie


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ehm a saperlo prima non le facevo sprecare fiato: non bevo vino, men che meno a pranzo.
> una coca light, grazie


tu si che sei speciale
ti invidio sempre un po
sai sempre cosa fare
e che cosa è giusto o no....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'ho detta anche io, ma non è mia.
> così direi mark twain... ma non sono sicurissima


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> tu si che sei speciale
> ti invidio sempre un po
> sai sempre cosa fare
> e che cosa è giusto o no....


che cameriere tutto fare, canta pure. cosa volere di più dalla vita?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


collega... sta cercando la rissa?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che cameriere tutto fare, canta pure. cosa volere di più dalla vita?


 un lucano?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> collega... sta cercando la rissa?


no, ti davo ragione....ho cercato sul web ed è un aforisma di mark twain


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> un lucano?


e se optassimo per un gelato al cioccolato con la panna montata?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no, ti davo ragione....ho cercato sul web ed è un aforisma di mark twain








   e mi rispondi pure

mi riferivo a quella faccina


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che cameriere tutto fare, canta pure. cosa volere di più dalla vita?


ma quale cameriere e cameriere di stò ciuffolo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ti ho invitato per una pizza e sono al tavolo CON TE mentre tu si strafoghi un piatto di penne al ragù che sfamerebbe un reggimento e di secondo ti spari anche la cacciagione.

mi consolo col marzemino, và......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma quale cameriere e cameriere di stò ciuffolo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cioè... non sei il cameriere e mi dai del lei? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi se ti presenti vestito così cosa pretendi?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cioè... non sei il cameriere e mi dai del lei?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti davo del lei perchè al cospetto si siffatta bellezza non oserei altro!

cosa ho che non và nel modo di vestire scusa?
vuoi litigare?
guarda che ti pianto quì in mezzo al ristorante con una scenata alla napoletana e poi il conto te lo paghi da sola, sai! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





lascia stare
che ho qualche anno in più
e meno male
che c'hai ragione tu....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> *ti davo del lei perchè al cospetto si siffatta bellezza non oserei altro!*
> 
> cosa ho che non và nel modo di vestire scusa?
> vuoi litigare?
> ...


vabbè, ma guarda che hai sbagliato tavolo. con chi cazzo ti sei seduto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




non ci sarebbe nulla di male nel tuo modo di vestire... se fossi il cameriere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




no ti prego, senza offesa per nessuno ma mario merola mi è sempre stato sul culo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e se optassimo per un gelato al cioccolato con la panna montata?


da quel gelataio di cui abbiam parlato? OKKKKK


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> da quel gelataio di cui abbiam parlato? OKKKKK


certo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè, ma guarda che hai sbagliato tavolo. con chi cazzo ti sei seduto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, vabbè.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





invece di stare a disquisire sul mio abbigliamento, cerca di aiutarmi e trovami un link su qualche posto in lombardia possibilmente mOOOOOOOlto vicino a Mi dove praticano tiro con l'arco sportivo.

dai, cacchio, aiutami un pò......che non trovo una mazza.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo


quelllo che fa i gelati cremosi e spumosi e che si sentono bene bene i gusti.....senza che sembrino tutti uguali?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si, vabbè....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mica mi hai confuso con la tua segretaria?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si, vabbè....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://web.tiscalinet.it/arcmilan/


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quelllo che fa i gelati cremosi e spumosi e che si sentono bene bene i gusti.....senza che sembrino tutti uguali?


 
quello che fa un gelato sopraffino 
oh madonnina me ne sta venendo voglia e ormai ho già mangiato, meglio non pensarci


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> http://web.tiscalinet.it/arcmilan/


grazie emma.

tu si che sei un'amica.....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mica mi hai confuso con la tua segretaria?


che cosa ci sarebbe di male?

e poi io la mia segretaria la porto su di un palmo di mano......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> *che cosa ci sarebbe di male?*
> 
> e poi io la mia segretaria la porto su di un palmo di mano......


che non mi hai ancora pagato lo stipendio, ad esempio?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che non mi hai ancora pagato lo stipendio, ad esempio?


ssssssh....
e che cavolo, non ad alta voce.....

domani sistemiamo tutto, promesso.

per l'aumento che mi hai chiesto.....vediamo.....devo ancora pensarci.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ssssssh....
> e che cavolo, non ad alta voce.....
> 
> domani sistemiamo tutto, promesso.
> ...


ormai ti sei compromesso davanti al mio legale.
hai visto emma, te l'aveva detto che non pagava!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ormai ti sei compromesso davanti al mio legale.
> hai visto emma, te l'aveva detto che non pagava!!!


ed il tuo legale chi sarebbe?  Emma?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ed il tuo legale chi sarebbe? Emma?


sì


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì


ma guarda che coincidenza!!! Emma è anche il mio legale dai tempi della capannina nel presepe....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma guarda che coincidenza!!! Emma è anche il mio legale dai tempi della capannina nel presepe....


basta, ora me ne vado sbattendo la porta.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> basta, ora me ne vado sbattendo la porta.


addio.....

il nostro è stato un amore  breve ma intenso.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> addio.....
> 
> il nostro è stato un amore breve ma intenso.....


le cose come iniziano, finiscono.
fattene una ragione e prenditi le tue responsabilità.
e sappi che ti ho tradito con l'idraulico


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ormai ti sei compromesso davanti al mio legale.
> hai visto emma, te l'aveva detto che non pagava!!!


e lo ha ammesso qui davanti a tutti....è proprio un irresponsabile


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> grazie emma.
> 
> tu si che sei un'amica.....


 irry bastava cliccare sul motore di ricerca "tiro con l'arco a milano"...pigrone oltre che tirchione?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma guarda che coincidenza!!! Emma è anche il mio legale dai tempi della capannina nel presepe....


non ,i hai dato manco una lira, ti ho riaffidato le carte ed ho rinunciato al mandato....


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> per le tette...manda foto in pm oppure *sei solo una millantatrice...*





irresponsabile ha detto:


> *concordo*.


è vero,
sono una millantatrice


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è vero,
> sono una millantatrice


lapidiamola!


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è vero,
> sono una millantatrice


peccato...


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ssssssh....
> e che cavolo, non ad alta voce.....
> 
> domani sistemiamo tutto, promesso.
> ...


 irry mi hai cominciato il chin chuan?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Aprile 2009)

*Ma hai un avvocato moooltooo bravo?*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> che cosa ci sarebbe di male?
> 
> e poi io *la mia segretaria la porto su di un palmo di mano*......


Pure le molestie sessuali.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





No, ma... se vuoi autodenunciarti fa pure eh!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> le cose come iniziano, finiscono.
> fattene una ragione e prenditi le tue responsabilità.
> e sappi che ti ho tradito con l'idraulico


uffa!





questo è impossibile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e quì potremmo discuterne....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> irry mi hai cominciato il chin chuan?


non mi garbano le pratiche orientali.....


----------



## Grande82 (16 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> madonnina io sono negatissima per il modellismo.
> manco i puzzle riesco a fare.
> pazienza zero,
> però ho delle belle tette


 sei la mia gemella?


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sei la mia gemella?


 anche tu una millantatrice? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e poi, due passi, ma il trio non lo si può reggere...


----------



## lale75 (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non mi garbano le pratiche orientali.....


 
Neanche il tantra?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Neanche il tantra?


cos'è?

non metterti a ridere, sono ignorante in tutto quello che assume nomi orientali.....


----------



## lale75 (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> cos'è?
> 
> non metterti a ridere, sono ignorante in tutto quello che assume nomi orientali.....


 
Bah, da quel poco che so è una specie di meditazione che aiuta a far durare più a lungo i rapporti sessuali...pare che Sting riesca ad arrivare a 5 ore...organizzano dei corsi anche a Milano, se vuoi...ma forse non è il caso, eh..
Comunque 5 ore, dù palle....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Bah, da quel poco che so è una specie di meditazione che aiuta a far durare più a lungo i rapporti sessuali...pare che Sting riesca ad arrivare a 5 ore...organizzano dei corsi anche a Milano, se vuoi...ma forse non è il caso, eh..
> Comunque 5 ore, dù palle....


considerati i tempi che corrono mi accontento di un quarto d'ora!!!!

no, non fà per me....


----------



## lale75 (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> *considerati i tempi che corrono mi accontento di un quarto d'ora!!!!*
> 
> no, non fà per me....


 









 le cose se si fanno si fanno bene


----------



## Old reale (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> considerati i tempi che corrono mi accontento di un quarto d'ora!!!!
> 
> no, non fà per me....


 devi per forza farne 3?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> devi per forza farne 3?


3?

cinque!!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> le cose se si fanno si fanno bene


 
sono un dilettante......


----------



## Old reale (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> 3?
> 
> cinque!!!!


 sborone!


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> 3?
> 
> cinque!!!!


che palle


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che palle


 
ciao svaccatread!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





invece di dire che palle, perchè non mi dai anche tu un'idea VALIDA per cercarmi un hobby?


----------



## Old reale (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ciao svaccatread!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 quando lo vorresti fare questo hobby? la sera, nei we...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quando lo vorresti fare questo hobby? la sera, nei we...


la sera rientro sempre tardi e fra una cosa e l'altra riesco a mala pena a trascinarmi sul divano e poi nanna.

Diciamo i week end....


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ciao svaccatread!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
te ne ho dati una patacca!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> te ne ho dati una patacca!!


se tu mi avessi dato una patacca me ne sarei accorto!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













sforzati, dai....qualcosa di più interessante!
Non sono un uomo banale, mi ci vuole qualcosa di strano, di anticonformista, di particolare......


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> se tu mi avessi dato una patacca me ne sarei accorto!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


irri è ovvio che non conoscendo i tuoi gusti quello che ti consiglio magari ti pare poco interessante
però ci sono un sacco di cose che ti abbiamo proposto che mi sembrano valide, non ultima il tiro con l'arco


----------



## lale75 (17 Aprile 2009)

Concordo con il tiro con l'arco, Irry...o un corso di fotografia? Poi te ne vai in giro solo soletto e alla fine, magari, farai pure una bella mostra


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Concordo con il tiro con l'arco, Irry...o un corso di fotografia? Poi te ne vai in giro solo soletto e alla fine, magari, farai pure una bella mostra


ho già vinto tre concorsi fotografici.....mi ha un pò stancatoa la cosa.

Per ora il tiro con l'arco è l'unico appetibile.


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ho già vinto tre concorsi fotografici.....mi ha un pò stancatoa la cosa.
> 
> Per ora il tiro con l'arco è l'unico appetibile.


Iscriviti a un corso di pittura, o per imparare a modellare la creta


----------



## Old reale (17 Aprile 2009)

...


----------



## lale75 (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> *ho già vinto tre concorsi fotografici*.....mi ha un pò stancatoa la cosa.
> 
> Per ora il tiro con l'arco è l'unico appetibile.


 
Ammazza! e chi sei? Helmut Newton?...il bird watching?


----------



## Old reale (17 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ammazza! e chi sei? Helmut Newton?...il bird watching?


 e perchè non un corso di fracassamento degli zebedei?


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> avv...inc..ent...e


 Cosa? il corso di pittura? Per te non lo sarà! A me era piaciuto moltissimo!


----------



## Old reale (17 Aprile 2009)

.


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> se sai disegnare e dipingere si....era rispetto al corso di modellamento della creta e, ranatan, era solo una battuta....


Ah. Ok. Strana battuta comunque


----------



## lale75 (17 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e perchè non un corso di fracassamento degli zebedei?


 
Lì mi ci fiondo anch'io...fracasso quelli degli altri che è la mia specialità


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2009)

e deltaplano?
una mia amica ha iniziato e ora è innamoratissima.
oppure fare sub, chi inizia poi si appassiona da morire.


----------



## lale75 (17 Aprile 2009)

Il deltaplano dev'essere bellissimo...per chi non soffre di vertigini


----------



## lale75 (17 Aprile 2009)

Irry, se c'hai tempo da perdere durante i w.e. e vuoi stare solo ti mando a fare le pulizie a casa mia!


----------



## Old reale (17 Aprile 2009)

.


----------



## Old reale (17 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Lì mi ci fiondo anch'io...fracasso quelli degli altri che è la mia specialità


 l'hai detto tu...


----------



## lale75 (17 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> l'hai detto tu...


 

Campionessa in carica di fracassamento di zebedei...organizzo uno stage, per voi sconto del 50%


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Irry, se c'hai tempo da perdere durante i w.e. e vuoi stare solo ti mando a fare le pulizie a casa mia!


solo se poi intrecciamo le ciliege......


----------



## lale75 (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> solo se poi intrecciamo le ciliege......


 
Stiamo riunendo i thread 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  si parla di ciliege anche di lì...comunque ti lascio un sacchetto di ciliege sul tavolo della cucina, Irry...così ti alleni finchè passi l'aspirapolvere..mi raccomando gli angoli eh


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Stiamo riunendo i thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no, grazie.

ho la mia dignità.


----------



## lale75 (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, grazie.
> 
> ho la mia dignità.


 
Passare l'aspirapolvere è una cosa poco dignitosa?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Passare l'aspirapolvere è una cosa poco dignitosa?


no.

allenarsi da solo con le ciliege equivale a zaganella.


----------



## lale75 (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no.
> 
> allenarsi da solo con le ciliege equivale a zaganella.


 

Se ti iscrivi al mio corso facciamo una cosa di gruppo, seduti in cerchio, come gli alcoolisti anonimi


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, grazie.
> 
> ho la mia dignità.


E un corso di cucina (magari etnica)?
E' creativo come passatempo.
L'inconveniente è che ci sarebbero troppe donne intorno


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se ti iscrivi al mio corso facciamo una cosa di gruppo, seduti in cerchio, come gli alcoolisti anonimi


ciliege di gruppo?

no grazie, chiama oscar.......

mi stai svaccando il 3D, te ne sei accorta?


----------



## lale75 (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ciliege di gruppo?
> 
> no grazie, chiama oscar.......
> 
> mi stai svaccando il 3D, te ne sei accorta?


 
Ma io ti ho dato dei suggerimenti seri anche, ma a te non va bene niente!


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E un corso di cucina (magari etnica)?
> E' creativo come passatempo.
> L'inconveniente è che ci sarebbero troppe donne intorno


mi pare di capire che dei consigli ora gli freghi pochino


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi pare di capire che dei consigli ora gli freghi pochino


al contrario.

Domani mattina ad esempio vado ad un poligono ad informarmi sui costi per il tiro con la carabina.

non sò, ma l'idea di usare delle armi ad uso sportivo mi piace.


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi pare di capire che dei consigli ora gli freghi pochino


 E' un ingrato!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' un ingrato!


assolutamente no.

invece vi ringrazio tutti indistintamente perchè non mi avete massacrato e sfottuto all'idea che ho di cercare uno svago ( e tutti avete capito benissimo cosa vorrei che mi aiutasse a sostituire ).

grazie.


----------



## lale75 (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> al contrario.
> 
> Domani mattina ad esempio vado ad un poligono ad informarmi sui costi per il tiro con la carabina.
> 
> non sò, ma l'idea di usare delle armi ad uso sportivo mi piace.


 
A me le armi spaventano molto...parapendio, Irry, solitudine e viste mozzafiato...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> A me le armi spaventano molto...parapendio, Irry, solitudine e viste mozzafiato...


 
bello anche questo ma diventa un impegno faticoso.

cerco qualcosa di più semplice e attuabile in termini di costi e di spostamento dal divano di casa, altrimenti conoscendomi sò che la pianterei li subito....


----------



## lale75 (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> bello anche questo ma diventa un impegno faticoso.
> 
> cerco qualcosa di più semplice e attuabile in termini di costi e di spostamento dal divano di casa, altrimenti conoscendomi sò che la pianterei li subito....


 
Irry, scusa, ma tu sul divano di casa ci stazionavi anche prima o è una conseguenza della tua situazione sentimentale?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Irry, scusa, ma tu sul divano di casa ci stazionavi anche prima o è una conseguenza della tua situazione sentimentale?


E' una conseguenza.

Cioè, non ho mai disdegnato di passare una sana domenica di pennichella con canottiera sporca di sugo, barba lunga e birrozza gelata svaccato sul divano, ma generalmente sono sempre stato un vulcano di idee e di proposte per me e per la famiglia.

Tipo la sparata di partire per Bari al sabato pomeriggio, mangiatona di pesce e ritorno domenica in nottata, tanto per intenderci...( quando non c'erano le bambine ).

Ultimamente stare in casa mi pesa: meno stiamo vicini, più bassa è la probabilità di litigare.
Ed un hobby gratificante penso mi aiuterebbe a non pensare di continuo ai problemi, aiutandomi anche a ritrovare serenità e voglia di impegnarmi.


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> al contrario.
> 
> Domani mattina ad esempio vado ad un poligono ad informarmi sui costi per il tiro con la carabina.
> 
> *non sò, ma l'idea di usare delle armi ad uso sportivo mi piace*.


E' un bellissimo passatempo, e ti scarica a puntino... te lo consiglio.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2009)

Certo irry... sarebbe anche bello trovare qualcosa da fare con le tue figlie... per passare del tempo assieme....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2009)

Ringrazio sentitamente: le idee fornite di posti dove ci sono poche donne le trovo decisamente interessanti...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ringrazio sentitamente: le idee fornite di posti dove ci sono poche donne le trovo decisamente interessanti...


----------



## Grande82 (18 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ringrazio sentitamente: le idee fornite di posti dove ci sono poche donne le trovo decisamente interessanti...


 indirizzi?!!?!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> indirizzi?!!?!?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

trovatooooo!!!!

he he he!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ieri sera l'ho ordinato su internet: è un aeroplanino di polistirolo con l'elichina e l'elastico!!!

che figata, non vedo l'ora che mi arrivi.

E le domeniche adesso regredirò ad uno stato puerile piazzandomi in un prato a far volare un pezzo di plastica.

Ad onor del vero l'ho preso per far giocare le bimbe, così stiamo un pò insieme.

che ne dite?


----------



## Grande82 (23 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> trovatooooo!!!!
> 
> he he he!!!
> 
> ...




















 dico che secondo me alle bambine non lo farai nemmeno toccare....


----------



## ranatan (23 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> trovatooooo!!!!
> 
> he he he!!!
> 
> ...


Quanti anni hanno le tue figlie?
Mio marito possiede da un paio di anni una roba simile, però telecomandato.
Lui si diverte come un pazzo a farlo andare nei parchi ma, confermo quello che dice Grande, non lo fa toccare a nessun bimbo al di sotto dei 30 anni 
Ho notato inoltre che appena comincia a farlo volare ha intorno un sacco di bimbetti, però quasi sempre maschietti.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Quanti anni hanno le tue figlie?
> Mio marito possiede da un paio di anni una roba simile, però telecomandato.
> Lui si diverte come un pazzo a farlo andare nei parchi ma, confermo quello che dice Grande, non lo fa toccare a nessun bimbo al di sotto dei 30 anni
> Ho notato inoltre che appena comincia a farlo volare ha intorno un sacco di bimbetti, però quasi sempre maschietti.


la grande ha 6 anni, la piccola 3.

ma dai....è un giocattolo da 30 euro: lo faccio tirare a loro, io ricarico l'elica!


----------



## Grande82 (23 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> la grande ha 6 anni, la piccola 3.
> 
> ma dai....è un giocattolo da 30 euro: lo faccio tirare a loro, io ricarico l'elica!
























 ti voglio vedere!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti voglio vedere!


----------



## ranatan (23 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> la grande ha 6 anni, la piccola 3.
> 
> ma dai....è un giocattolo da 30 euro: lo faccio tirare a loro, io ricarico l'elica!


Ah ok, allora è più un giocattolo che un vero e proprio modellino.
Se si rompe ne comprerai altri. Allora hai fatto bene, così con l'occasione di farlo volare, con la bella stagione passerete anche del tempo fuori!


----------



## Grande82 (23 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ah ok, allora è più un giocattolo che un vero e proprio modellino.
> Se si rompe ne comprerai altri. Allora hai fatto bene, così con l'occasione di farlo volare, con la bella stagione passerete anche del tempo fuori!


 io ne comprerei 3 o 4.... per sicurezza.....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ah ok, allora è più un giocattolo che un vero e proprio modellino.
> Se si rompe ne comprerai altri. Allora hai fatto bene, così con l'occasione di farlo volare, con la bella stagione passerete anche del tempo fuori!









modellini belli ne ho visti, sia di aerei che di elicotteri ma.....ci vuole un mutuo!

questo è un giocattolo, sarà lungo si e no 50 cm.....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io ne comprerei 3 o 4.... per sicurezza.....


si, ci avevo pensato!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ho tanta paura che si sfasci subito.....


----------



## ranatan (23 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> modellini belli ne ho visti, sia di aerei che di elicotteri ma.....ci vuole un mutuo!
> 
> questo è un giocattolo, sarà lungo si e no 50 cm.....


 
Un mio amico ha comprato per suo figlio (grandicello) una libellula radiocomandata.
Vola bene, è leggerissima e costa sui 50 euro.
Si chiama dragon Fly: http://vanskategraphiti.forumcommunity.net/?t=6053929 (si vede un video)


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

irri scusami ma come evasione mi pare parecchio loffia


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> irri scusami ma come evasione mi pare parecchio loffia


si comincia con le cose semplici....


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

contento tu


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

brugola, senza offesa ma hai un avatarro che fà schifo.


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> brugola, senza offesa ma hai un avatarro che fà schifo.


pure tu irri


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pure tu irri


ah.


li cambiamo?


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ah.
> 
> 
> li cambiamo?


no.
mi piace il mio


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no.
> mi piace il mio


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


>


idem per le donnine mezze nude come avatar


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> idem per le donnine mezze nude come avatar


 
quella non è una donnina, è Laetitia.


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> quella non è una donnina, è Laetitia.


a parte essere gnocca cosa ne fa una donna e non una donnina?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a parte essere gnocca cosa ne fa una donna e non una donnina?


che Laetitia è il mio amore segreto.
quindi è donna.

donnina è un diminutivo che di solito associo alle meretrici....


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> che Laetitia è il mio amore segreto.
> *quindi è donna.*
> 
> ....


abbè....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> abbè....


 
eh, beh.....


----------

